
We must weed out ignorant Americans from the electorate - dismal2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/we-must-weed-out-ignorant-americans-from-the-electorate/2016/05/20/f66b3e18-1c7a-11e6-8c7b-6931e66333e7_story.html
======
trowawee
> Of course, we also must remember the ugly history of poll taxes and other
> prejudicial methods that Americans used to deny black citizens their equal
> right to vote.

Weird how remembering this only ate up a single sentence here. You'd think
somebody who clearly thinks he's brilliant would, I dunno, make more than a
nod at the fact that poll taxes and literacy tests were used for roughly a
century to keep poor black people from voting.

Wait, sorry, what I meant to say was "What an asshole."

------
bassman9000
If you're going to discriminate people based on how educated their decision
is, is it knowing the system itself that critical? That's like saying we
shouldn't allow people with deep hardware knowledge to write software.

What if you don't know the items he mentions, but have a great economy
insight? Or social?

Another despot apprentice.

------
taylodl
Education and civic knowledge are key ingredients for self governance. The
current 'cool to be ignorant' era is a threat to self governance. I'm afraid
we're doomed to suffer the consequences of our ignorance. History continues to
repeat itself and I suppose we can take solace knowing that someday we'll
realize what we lost and fight to get it back. I just hope that someday we
learn it's a lot easier to keep it than it is to lose it and get it back. Then
the human race will have truly evolved.

